# Best places the live?



## Harry_Streeton (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi all. 

Me and my girlfriend are planning to spend a year in Australia on a working holiday for a year. 

What locations would people recommend to live where there are nice beaches with surfing potential (I would like to learn) and various job opportunities. 

Thanks


----------



## amazingkitkat (Apr 2, 2020)

Melbourne or Sydney


----------



## burleighminstores (Aug 13, 2020)

Moving to Australia but not sure where to live? Take a tour of the country's capital cities and find out what each has to offer.
Choosing where to live when moving to a new country is a major decision. It can have a big impact on how comfortable you feel in your new surroundings and on how successful your relocation becomes. We’ve put together a guide to some of the best places to live in Australia to help you make an informed decision.

Below you'll find a breakdown of the work and life opportunities in each of Australia's capital cities.

If you've already decided on where to move and are looking to take the next step, each state offers its own migration plan to help you start off on the right foot. Details can be found here.


----------



## subusai (Nov 4, 2020)

Best Places to Live in Australia: 
Adelaide: best for food and drink.
Brisbane: best for rural escapes.
Canberra: best for families.
Hobart: best for property affordability.
Melbourne: best for culture.
Perth: best for the climate.
Sydney: best for job opportunities and education


----------

